# 9/11/01 Remembrance



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Cop lends her voice to 9/11 memorial*

 

By Jessica Van Sack

Nine years after she was first nudged into singing in public at a rollicking Irish... 









2 Comments


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Battleship Cove to mark 9/11 anniversary

FALL RIVER — Battleship Cove will conduct its annual Remembrance Ceremony at the Sept. 11 memorial site starting at 8:45 a.m. Friday.
After brief opening remarks by Jack Casey, executive director at Battleship Cove, there will be a prayer offered by Msgr. Thomas Harrington, Fall River Fire Department chaplain.
After that, a contingent of emergency service personnel will assemble on the USS Massachusetts for the casting of a wreath followed by the tolling of a bell in memory of those who perished during the terrorist attacks eight years ago.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

We should remember 9-11 by turning the Middle East and Afghanistan into large, charred, lifeless, smoking holes. Fuck you Taliban


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> We should remember 9-11 by turning the Middle East and Afghanistan into large, charred, lifeless, smoking holes. Fuck you Taliban


I say we just level the whole place, and develope it for a huge water park and a new Disney Land.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> We should remember 9-11 by turning the Middle East and Afghanistan into large, charred, lifeless, smoking holes. Fuck you Taliban


 Careful, he can hear you......


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Saw this page today and it really touched me ... shows not only the FF's and PO's who worked so hard to help assist in finding all the lost ones we lost, but the K9 SAR responders as well...

PHOTOS: Rescue Dogs of 9/11 in 2002

"*A fire fighter from Brooklyn* approached me since I was wearing a K-9-11 T-shirt provided by a neighbor and fire fighter buddy. The Brooklyn fire fighter asked me if I was a fire fighter. I told him I was a volunteer K-9 handler with Hal Wilson on September 12th at WTC. The guy broke down, telling me how much of a morale booster the dogs were on the pile. 'One came up and licked me, as if to say, _I understand how you feel_.'
"Then he walked away, teared up, couldn't talk any more. This guy was so big and strong he could lift a car."
_Message from __Paul Morgan (and "Cody Bear")__, Sep. 1, 2002._​


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

As I do every year at this time, I watch a DVD or two or three of the 9/11 events. My wife hates to think about it, so it is usually a solo project. One of the best is the movie *United 93.* It is about United 93, but most of it occurs in the FAA operations center and NORAD. United 93 (2006) It is an intense movie, because you know it was real and you think about what you were doing that day and afterwards.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> *Now, we have inscribed a new memory alongside those others. It's a memory of tragedy and shock, of loss and mourning. But not only of loss and mourning. It's also a memory of bravery and self-sacrifice, and the love that lays down its life for a friend-even a friend whose name it never knew.... remembering 9/11 and being ever mindful that we live in the greatest country in the world.
> *
> *- President George W. Bush - December 11, 2001*


.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

God Bless


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> We should remember 9-11 by turning the Middle East and Afghanistan into large, charred, lifeless, smoking holes. Fuck you Taliban


How would we tell the difference ??????



DEI8 said:


> I say we just level the whole place, and develope it for a huge water park and a new Disney Land.


What's with you Navy guys wanting to make everything into swimming pools and water parks?????? Looking for a reason to dust off your arm floaties DEI8 ?????



Rock said:


> Careful, he can hear you......


So? What's he gonna give them all cellphones and free healthcare ???



Andy0921 said:


> .
> *Now, we have inscribed a new memory alongside those others. It's a memory of tragedy and shock, of loss and mourning. But not only of loss and mourning. It's also a memory of bravery and self-sacrifice, and the love that lays down its life for a friend-even a friend whose name it never knew.... remembering 9/11 and being ever mindful that we live in the greatest country in the world.
> *
> *- President George W. Bush - December 11, 2001*


AMEN Andy !!!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*9/11 marked with mourning and a spirit of service (AP) *



AP - The nation marked the eight anniversary of the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks by honoring the spirit of those who rushed forward to help, from sifting through the fiery rubble at ground zero to sending supplies from thousands of miles away.

*9/11 kin find solace in national service day*



By Dave Wedge

For most 9/11 families, today's eighth anniversary of the horrific attacks... 








29 Comments








Gallery
*Public Garden ceremony honors victims of September 11 attacks*



By Laura Crimaldi

The first-ever National Day of Service and Remembrance opened this morning in Boston... 








Gallery


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone that knows me knows I'm not one for drama but.... 

0846 hours 9/11/01. Where were you at this time 8 years ago? What stands out most to you? The feeling you had? The visuals from the news? The uncertainty for the next day? The thought, 'what world is my child about to grow up in'? Did you feel anger? Fear? Terror? Vengence? You flew your flag for a week mabye longer, but why no more? Everyone from the president to your buddys said, 'We'll get em! We'll get em all!'.....Did we? 

Don't know about you guys but I'm still pissed off. It's Sept. 11th.....hug your loved ones.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Every year I remember it like it happened yesterday. I constantly look at the clock and remember how I felt. I remember watching the coverage and saying a quick prayer (even though I am not so religious), just hoping that casualties would be at a minimum.

I remember hearing that a plane hit one of the twin towers, we started watching the coverage in amazement that an "accident" like that could happen. We started talking and thinking, what if that wasn't an accident but figured no one would do that.

As we watched the report came in that another plane was approaching the other tower and then it happened. I couldn't believe what I had seen! I was amazed, shocked with horror. Seriously?!

We all know what progressed from there. The horrible scenes of people jumping to there death, the people scared and running through the streets, families wanting to know if mom or dad or son made it out alive, the fire fighters and police officers working themselves exhausted trying to deal with this tragedy. Everyone's story shot through my heart, I felt their pain. Maybe not to the degree that they did, but it hurt.

The aftermath of this situation was the most reassuring thing to come out of it. It was unbelievable to see the willingness of people to volunteer to try and help in one way or another. I remember the flags on almost every vehicle, house and business. The week or two after that people kind of realized that their problems weren't so bad. It took a major attack on our soil to make a lot of people see the reality of the world that they live in.

This day brings the same emotions every year. Sadness for those who lost loved ones, anger for those who think that it is just to attack innocent civilians, respect for the troops who defend our great nation and pride to know that United We Stand!

God Bless America, our troops, friends, family, neighbors and all of you out there!!!

(Felt good to write that out and get those feelings out there.)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Building the Twin Towers: A Tribute *

life.com - When terrorists brought down the World Trade Center towers on a crystal clear September day in 2001, horror mingled with disbelief and rage. No one who saw the towers fall will ever forget it. But as time passed, the sight of a skyline without the Twin Towers became more than a reminder of an inconceivably savage attack and the loss of thousands of


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

I remember EXACTLY where I was and how I felt. I also remember the long wait......... until I called a recruiter on 9/12/2001 at 0900 hours about reenlisting, begging to be deployed somewhere.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFKT9uB3b8s"]YouTube- Heaven remix(w/ little girl who lost her daddy) 9-11 tribute[/nomedia]


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I remember that entire day vividly and how I felt has never really left me.


----------



## redtargetarea (May 7, 2004)

We had a community group drop by and bring us lunch, just to say thanks for keeping our little piece of the world safe. I have a picture of the twin towers on my desk, took so long to develop it, it is dated after 9/11 on the back. Never forget!!


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I had crashed at my folks house the night before and was woken by my Mom who put me on the phone with my older sister. She was walking to her office building at Scholastic Publishing in Manhattan only a few blocks from the WTC. The first jet had flown right over her head. I recall watching the tv as the second plane came in and telling her to walk off the island for fear of secondary devices being placed in, on, or near mass transit. She ended up staying at a friends apartment on the far end of the island but it was terrifying to have my big sis stuck there and not knowing what was going on.

Today is my fifth wedding anniversary (as well as my parents) and I'm not sure what was a bigger tragedy, the WTC attacks or my decision to get married  I was honored to have Cmagryan read the Police Officers Prayer that day.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

While I consider myself so blessed to be an American, years before 9/11, I said out of frustration, "Our freedoms will be our demise." Too many today have bastardized the true intent of "freedom", allowing the terrorists to walk among us. Be cautious as you go about your daily life and realize "they" are not done with their "mission" and laugh at the porosity of our borders. We cannot save the world if we don't take care of ourselves first, yet so many in government positions have lost sight of this simple fact. Remember that doing what's right isn't always popular, and what's popular isn't always right.

Yeah, I'm still angry about 9/11, and my heart bleeds for those who shouldn't have lost their lives that day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Toby Keith sums up how we should respond:
CMT : Videos : Toby Keith : Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (The Angry American)

And he sings about what America is really like:
CMT : Videos : Toby Keith : American Ride


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have posted many times before my story of that day and the days and months after spent at ground zero I will never forget.
It is also my oldest sons birthday and the birthday of a very close friend from Malaysia who was at the trade center working and survived.

Tonight on History Channel
*Special Premiere*
*Hotel Ground Zero *
*@ 8pm/7C*

*102 Minutes that Changed America*
*@ 9pm/8C**The Man Who Predicted 9/11*
*@ 10pm/9C*



Listen to *radio broadcasts* from regional radio stations as the events occurred on that tragic day.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

kw, i have seen those documentaries before and have seen them before. the one titled "the man who predicted 911" is compelling to say the least. the mans name for those of you that may not know is Rick Rescorla. im reading his book right now and it is amazing. such an example of what a true american patriot is. he is just one of the thousands upon thousands of acts of heroism done that day.

i remember that morning well and the thing that stuck out most to me and i still remember vividly were people on the ground yelling for people not to jump. obviously they could not be heard but the utter desperation and horror of the scene was overwhelming. god bless all those lost and those still fighting for us!



kwflatbed said:


> I have posted many times before my story of that day and the days and months after spent at ground zero I will never forget.
> It is also my oldest sons birthday and the birthday of a very close friend from Malaysia who was at the trade center working and survived.
> 
> Tonight on History Channel
> ...


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Emergency Services Victims
police, fire and EMS responders lost on 9/11


Last Name First Name Rank Agency Unit Status 

Agnello Joseph Firefighter FDNY Ladder 118 Found 
Ahearn Brian Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 13 Missing 
Allen Richard Firefighter FDNY Ladder 15 Found 
Allen Eric Firefighter FDNY Squad 18 Found 
Amato James Captain FDNY Squad 1 Found 
Amatuccio Joseph Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Amoroso Christopher NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Anaya Jr. Calixto Firefighter FDNY Engine 4 Found 
Andrucki Jean Other NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Angelini Jr. Joseph Firefighter FDNY Ladder 4 Missing 
Angelini Joseph Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
Apostol Jr. Faustino Firefighter FDNY Battalion 2 Found 
Arce David Firefighter FDNY Engine 33 Missing 
Arena Louis Firefighter FDNY Ladder 5 Found 
Aronow Richard Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Asaro Carl Firefighter FDNY Battalion 9 Missing 
Atlas Gregg Lieutenant FDNY Engine 10 Missing 
Atwood Gerald Firefighter FDNY Ladder 21 Missing 
Aviles Ezra Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Babakitis Arlene Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Baptiste Gerard Firefighter FDNY Ladder 9 Missing 
Barbara Gerard Assistant Chief FDNY Command Center Missing 
Barbella James W. Other NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Barnes Matthew Firefighter FDNY Ladder 25 Missing 
Barry Maurice NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Barry Arthur Firefighter FDNY Ladder 15 Missing 
Bates Steven Lieutenant FDNY Engine 235 Missing 
Bedigian Carl Firefighter FDNY Engine 214 Found 
Belson Stephen Firefighter FDNY Ladder 24 Missing 
Benson Margaret Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Bergin John Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Bergstein Daniel Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Beyer Paul Firefighter FDNY Engine 6 Found 
Bielfeld Peter Firefighter FDNY Ladder 42 Missing 
Bilcher Brian Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Found 
Bini Carl Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Blackwell Christopher Firefighter FDNY Rescue 3 Missing 
Bocchino Michael Firefighter FDNY Battalion 48 Missing 
Bonomo Frank Firefighter FDNY Engine 230 Missing 
Box Gary Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Missing 
Boyle Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 33 Found 
Bracken Kevin Firefighter FDNY Engine 40 Missing 
Brennan Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 4 Found 
Brennan Peter Firefighter FDNY Rescue 4 Missing 
Brethel Daniel Captain FDNY Ladder 24 Found 
Brown Patrick Captain FDNY Ladder 3 Found 
Brunn Andrew Firefighter FDNY Ladder 5 Found 
Brunton Vincent Captain FDNY Ladder 105 Missing 
Bucca Ronald FM FDNY Fire Marshal Found 
Buck Greg Firefighter FDNY Engine 201 Missing 
Burke Jr. William Captain FDNY Engine 21 Missing 
Burns Donald Assistant Chief FDNY Command Center Found 
Burnside John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 20 Missing 
Butler Thomas Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Found 
Byrne Patrick Firefighter FDNY Ladder 101 Found 
Cain George Firefighter FDNY Ladder 7 Found 
Calabro Salvatore Firefighter FDNY Ladder 101 Missing 
Calderon Edward Other NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Callahan Frank Captain FDNY Ladder 35 Missing 
Callahan Liam Other NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Cammarata Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 11 Missing 
Cannizzaro Brian Firefighter FDNY Ladder 101 Found 
Carey Dennis Firefighter FDNY Hazmat Found 
Carlo Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 230 Missing 
Carroll Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Found 
Carroll Peter Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Found 
Casoria Thomas Firefighter FDNY Engine 22 Found 
Cawley Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 136 Found 
Cherry Vernon Firefighter FDNY Ladder 118 Found 
Chiofalo Nicholas Firefighter FDNY Engine 235 Missing 
Chipura John Firefighter FDNY Engine 219 Found 
Cirri Robert Port Auth Employee NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Clarke Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 2 Found 
Coakley Steven Firefighter FDNY Engine 217 Found 
Coleman Tarel Firefighter FDNY Squad 252 Missing 
Collins John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 25 Found 
Cordice Robert Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Missing 
Correa Ruben Firefighter FDNY Engine 74 Missing 
Corrigan James Captain FDNY Other Found 
Coughlin John Other NYPD ESU Truck 4 Missing 
Coyle James Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Missing 
Crawford Robert Firefighter FDNY Safety Battalion Missing 
Crisci John Lieutenant FDNY Hazmat Found 
Cross Dennis Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 57 Found 
Cullen 3rd Thomas Firefighter FDNY Squad 41 Missing 
Curatolo Robert Firefighter FDNY Ladder 16 Found 
Curtin Michael NYPD ESU Truck 2 Found 
D'Auria Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 40 Found 
Dacosta Carlos Other NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Dallara John NYPD ESU Truck 2 Missing 
Danz Vincent NYPD ESU Truck 3 Found 
Darcy Dwight Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Datri Edward Lieutenant FDNY Squad 1 Missing 
Davidson Scott Firefighter FDNY Ladder 118 Found 
Davila Niurka Port Auth Employee NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Davis Clinton NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Day Edward Firefighter FDNY Ladder 11 Missing 
De Martini Frank A. NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
DeRubbio David Firefighter FDNY Engine 226 Found 
Deangelis Thomas Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 8 Missing 
Delvalle Manuel Firefighter FDNY Engine 5 Found 
Demeo Martin Firefighter FDNY Hazmat Found 
Desperito Andrew Lieutenant FDNY Engine 1 Found 
Devlin Dennis Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 9 Missing 
Dewan Gerard Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Found 
Dipasquale George Firefighter FDNY Ladder 2 Missing 
Dominguez Jerome NYPD ESU Truck 3 Missing 
Donnelly Kevin Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 3 Missing 
Dowdell Kevin Lieutenant FDNY Rescue 4 Found 
Downey Raymond Battalion Chief FDNY Special Op. Found 
Driscoll Stephen NYPD ESU Truck 4 Found 
Duffy Gerard Firefighter FDNY Ladder 21 Missing 
Egan Martin Captain FDNY Division 15 Found 
Elferis Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 22 Found 
Ellis Mark NYPD Transit Dist. 4 Missing 
Esposito Francis Firefighter FDNY Engine 235 Missing 
Esposito Michael Lieutenant FDNY Squad 1 Found 
Evans Robert Firefighter FDNY Engine 33 Found 
Fairben Keith Paramedic Other Other Found 
Fallon William Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Fanning John Battalion Chief FDNY Hazmat Missing 
Farino Thomas Battalion Chief FDNY Engine 26 Missing 
Farrell Terrence Firefighter FDNY Rescue 4 Found 
Farrelly Joseph Captain FDNY Division 1 Missing 
Fazio Robert NYPD 13th Precinct Missing 
Feehan William First Deputy Commissioner FDNY 1st DC Found 
Fehling Lee Firefighter FDNY Engine 235 Missing 
Feinberg Alan Firefighter FDNY Battalion 9 Missing 
Fiore Michael Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Fiorelli Stephen Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Fischer John Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 20 Missing 
Fletcher Andre Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Florio John Firefighter FDNY Engine 214 Found 
Fodor Michael Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 21 Missing 
Foley Thomas Firefighter FDNY Rescue 3 Found 
Fontana David Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Found 
Foreman Donald NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Foti Robert Firefighter FDNY Ladder 7 Missing 
Fredericks Andrew Firefighter FDNY Squad 18 Found 
Freund Peter Lieutenant FDNY Engine 55 Found 
Froehner Gregg Police Officer NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Gambino Jr. Thomas Firefighter FDNY Rescue 3 Found 
Ganci Jr. Peter Chief of Department FDNY Chief Of Dept. Found 
Garbarini Charles Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 9 Found 
Gardner Thomas Firefighter FDNY Hazmat Missing 
Garvey Matthew Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Found 
Gary Bruce Firefighter FDNY Engine 40 Found 
Geidel Gary Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Missing 
Geraghty Edward Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 9 Missing 
Germain Denis Firefighter FDNY Ladder 2 Found 
Giammona Vincent Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 5 Missing 
Giberson James Firefighter FDNY Ladder 35 Missing 
Gies Ronnie Lieutenant FDNY Squad 288 Found 
Gill Paul Firefighter FDNY Engine 54 Missing 
Gillis Rodney NYPD ESU Truck 8 Missing 
Ginley John Lieutenant FDNY Engine 40 Found 
Giordano Jeffrey Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Found 
Giordano John Firefighter FDNY Hazmat Found 
Glascoe Keith Firefighter FDNY Ladder 21 Missing 
Glick Barry NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Gorman Thomas NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Gray James Firefighter FDNY Ladder 20 Missing 
Grillo Joseph NY/NJ Port Other 
Grouzalis Ken NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Grzelak Joseph Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 48 Found 
Guadalupe Jose Firefighter FDNY Engine 54 Missing 
Guja Geoffrey Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 43 Found 
Gullickson Joseph Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 101 Missing 
Halderman David Firefighter FDNY Squad 18 Found 
Halloran Vincent Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 8 Missing 
Hamilton Robert Firefighter FDNY Squad 41 Found 
Hanley Sean Firefighter FDNY Ladder 20 Found 
Hannafin Thomas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 5 Found 
Hannon Dana Firefighter FDNY Engine 26 Found 
Harlin Daniel Firefighter FDNY Ladder 2 Found 
Harrell Harvey Lieutenant FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Harrell Stephen Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 7 Found 
Haskell Jr. Thomas Captain FDNY Division 15 Missing 
Haskell Timothy Firefighter FDNY Squad 18 Found 
Hatton Terence Captain FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
Haub Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 4 Found 
Hayes Philip Firefighter FDNY Engine 217 Found 
Healey Michael Lieutenant FDNY Squad 41 Missing 
Heffernan John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 11 Found 
Henderson Ronnie Firefighter FDNY Engine 279 Missing 
Henry Joseph Firefighter FDNY Ladder 21 Missing 
Henry William Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
Hetzel Thomas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 13 Found 
Hickey Brian Captain FDNY Rescue 4 Found 
Higgins Timothy Lieutenant FDNY Special Op. Found 
Hoey Patrick Other NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Hohmann Jonathan Firefighter FDNY Hazmat Missing 
Holohan Thomas Firefighter FDNY Engine 6 Found 
Houston Uhuru NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Howard George Police Officer NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Huczko Steve NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Hunter Joseph Firefighter FDNY Squad 288 Missing 
Hynes Walter Captain FDNY Ladder 13 Found 
Ielpi Jonathan Firefighter FDNY Squad 288 Found 
Ill Jr. Frederick Captain FDNY Ladder 2 Found 
Infante Anthony NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Jerath Prem NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Johnston William Firefighter FDNY Engine 6 Found 
Jones Mary NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Jordan Andrew Firefighter FDNY Ladder 132 Missing 
Joseph Karl Firefighter FDNY Engine 207 Missing 
Jovic Anthony Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 47 Missing 
Juarbe Jr. Angel Firefighter FDNY Ladder 12 Found 
Judge Mychal Chaplain FDNY Chaplain Found 
Jurgens Paul NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Kane Vincent Firefighter FDNY Engine 22 Missing 
Kaplan Deborah NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Karpiloff Douglas NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Kasper Charles Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion Soc Missing 
Kaulfers Robert NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Keating Paul Firefighter FDNY Ladder 5 Found 
Kelly Jr. Richard Firefighter FDNY Ladder 11 Missing 
Kelly Thomas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 105 Missing 
Kelly Thomas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 15 Missing 
Kennedy Thomas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 101 Found 
Kerwin Ronald Lieutenant FDNY Squad 288 Found 
Kiefer Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 132 Missing 
King Jr. Robert Firefighter FDNY Engine 33 Found 
Kloepfer Ronald NYPD ESU Truck 7 Missing 
Kopytko Scott Firefighter FDNY Ladder 15 Missing 
Krukowski William Firefighter FDNY Ladder 21 Missing 
Kumpel Kenneth Firefighter FDNY Ladder 25 Missing 
Kuveikis Thomas Firefighter FDNY Squad 252 Missing 
Laforge David Firefighter FDNY Ladder 20 Missing 
Lake William Firefighter FDNY Rescue 2 Found 
Lalama Frank NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Lane Robert Firefighter FDNY Engine 55 Missing 
Langone Thomas NYPD ESU Truck 10 Found 
Langone Peter Firefighter FDNY Squad 252 Missing 
Larsen Scott Firefighter FDNY Ladder 15 Found 
Laszczynski Paul NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Leahy James NYPD Sixth Precinct Found 
Leavey Joseph Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 15 Found 
Leavy Neil Firefighter FDNY Engine 217 Found 
Lemagne David Police Officer NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Lennon John NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Levi John NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Levin Neil NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Lewis Margaret NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Libretti Daniel Firefighter FDNY Rescue 2 Found 
Lillo Carlos Paramedic FDNY Battalion 49 Found 
Linnane Robert Firefighter FDNY Ladder 20 Missing 
Lovero Joseph Firefighter Other Other Missing 
Lynch James NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Lynch Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 40 Found 
Lynch Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 4 Found 
Lynch Robert NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Lyons Michael Firefighter FDNY Squad 41 Missing 
Lyons Patrick Firefighter FDNY Squad 252 Missing 
Maffeo Joseph Firefighter FDNY Ladder 101 Missing 
Mahoney William Firefighter FDNY Rescue 4 Found 
Maldonado Myrna NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Maloney Joseph Firefighter FDNY Battalion 6 Found 
Marchbanks Jr. Joseph Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 12 Missing 
Margiotta Charles Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 22 Missing 
Marino Kenneth Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Missing 
Marshall John Firefighter FDNY Engine 23 Missing 
Martin Peter Lieutenant FDNY Rescue 2 Found 
Martini Paul Lieutenant FDNY Engine 201 Found 
Mascali Joseph Firefighter FDNY Tactical Support Found 
Maynard Keithroy Firefighter FDNY Engine 33 Missing 
Mazza Kathy NY/NJ Port Other Found 
McAleese Brian Firefighter FDNY Engine 226 Missing 
McAvoy John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Found 
McCann Thomas Firefighter FDNY Battalion 8 Missing 
McDonnell Brian NYPD ESU Truck 10 Missing 
McGinn William Lieutenant FDNY Squad 18 Found 
McGovern William Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 2 Found 
McHugh Dennis Firefighter FDNY Ladder 13 Found 
McIntyre Donald NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
McMahon Robert Firefighter FDNY Ladder 20 Missing 
McNeil Walter NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
McPadden Robert Firefighter FDNY Engine 23 Found 
McShane Terence Firefighter FDNY Ladder 101 Found 
McSweeney Timothy Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Found 
McWilliams Martin Firefighter FDNY Engine 22 Found 
Meisenheimer Raymond Firefighter FDNY Rescue 3 Missing 
Mendez Charles Firefighter FDNY Ladder 7 Found 
Mercado Steve Firefighter FDNY Engine 40 Missing 
Merino Yamel Paramedic Other Other Found 
Merrick Deborah NY/NJ Port 
Miller Douglas Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Miller Jr. Henry Firefighter FDNY Ladder 105 Missing 
Minara Robert Firefighter FDNY Ladder 25 Missing 
Mingione Thomas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 132 Missing 
Mitchell Paul Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 1 Missing 
Modafferi Louis Battalion Chief FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Mojica Dennis Lieutenant FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
Mojica Manuel Firefighter FDNY Squad 18 Found 
Molinaro Carl Firefighter FDNY Ladder 2 Found 
Montesi Michael Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
Moody Thomas Captain FDNY Division 1 Missing 
Moran John Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 49 Missing 
Morello Vincent Firefighter FDNY Ladder 35 Found 
Morrone Fred NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Mozzillo Christopher Firefighter FDNY Engine 55 Missing 
Muldowney Jr. Richard Firefighter FDNY Ladder 7 Missing 
Mullan Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 12 Found 
Mulligan Dennis Firefighter FDNY Ladder 2 Found 
Murphy Raymond Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 16 Found 
Nagel Robert Lieutenant FDNY Engine 58 Missing 
Napolitano John Lieutenant FDNY Rescue 2 Missing 
Navas Joseph NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Negron Pete NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Nelson James NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Nelson Peter Firefighter FDNY Rescue 4 Found 
Nevins Gerard Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
Niedermeyer Alfonse NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
O'Berg Dennis Firefighter FDNY Ladder 105 Missing 
O'Callaghan Daniel Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 4 Found 
O'Keefe William Captain FDNY Division 15 Found 
O'Keefe Patrick Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
O'Rourke Kevin Firefighter FDNY Rescue 2 Found 
Oelschlager Douglas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 15 Missing 
Ogren Joseph Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Missing 
Ohagan Thomas Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 4 Missing 
Oitice Samuel Firefighter FDNY Ladder 4 Found 
Olsen Eric Firefighter FDNY Ladder 15 Missing 
Olsen Jeffrey Firefighter FDNY Engine 10 Found 
Olson Steven Firefighter FDNY Ladder 3 Found 
Ortiz David NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Otten Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 35 Found 
Palazzo Jeffrey Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Palmer Orio Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 7 Missing 
Palombo Frank Firefighter FDNY Ladder 105 Missing 
Pansini Paul Firefighter FDNY Engine 10 Found 
Paolillo John Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 11 Found 
Pappageorge James Firefighter FDNY Engine 23 Found 
Parham James NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Parro Robert Firefighter FDNY Engine 8 Found 
Pearlman Richard Paramedic Hospital EMS 
Pearsall Durrell Firefighter FDNY Rescue 4 Found 
Perez Nancy NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Perry John NYPD 40th Precinct Missing 
Perry Glenn Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 25 Found 
Petti Philip Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 7 Found 
Pettit Glenn NYPD Police Academy Found 
Pezzulo Dominick Police Officer NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Pfeifer Kevin Lieutenant FDNY Engine 33 Missing 
Phelan Kenneth Lieutenant FDNY Battalion 32 Missing 
Pickford Christopher Firefighter FDNY Engine 201 Found 
Powell Shawn Firefighter FDNY Engine 207 Missing 
Princiotta Vincent Firefighter FDNY Ladder 7 Found 
Prior Kevin Firefighter FDNY Squad 252 Found 
Prunty Richard Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 2 Found 
Quappe Lincoln Firefighter FDNY Rescue 2 Found 
Quilty Michael Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 11 Found 
Quinn Ricardo Paramedic FDNY Battalion 57 Found 
Ragaglia Leonard Firefighter FDNY Engine 54 Missing 
Raggio Eugene NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Ragusa Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 279 Missing 
Rall Edward Firefighter FDNY Rescue 2 Found 
Rand Adam Firefighter FDNY Squad 288 Found 
Regan Donald Firefighter FDNY Rescue 3 Missing 
Regan Robert Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 118 Found 
Regenhard Christian Firefighter FDNY Ladder 131 Missing 
Reilly Kevin Firefighter FDNY Engine 207 Missing 
Reynolds Bruce Police Officer NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Riccardelli Francis NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Richard Vernon Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 7 Missing 
Richards Claude NYPD Bomb Squad Found 
Riches James Firefighter FDNY Engine 4 Found 
Rivelli Jr. Joseph Firefighter FDNY Ladder 25 Found 
Roberts Michael Firefighter FDNY Ladder 35 Missing 
Roberts Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 214 Found 
Rodrigues Antonio NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Rodriguez Richard NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Rodriguez Anthony Firefighter FDNY Engine 279 Missing 
Rogan Matthew Firefighter FDNY Ladder 11 Found 
Roma Keith Fire Patrol Other Found 
Romito James NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Rossomando Nicholas Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Missing 
Roy Timothy NYPD Bus Squad Found 
Ruback Paul Firefighter FDNY Ladder 25 Found 
Russell Stephen Firefighter FDNY Engine 55 Found 
Russo Michael Lieutenant FDNY Special Op. Missing 
Ryan Matthew Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 1 Missing 
Sabella Thomas Firefighter FDNY Ladder 13 Missing 
Santora Christopher Firefighter FDNY Engine 54 Found 
Santore John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 5 Found 
Santoro Mario Hospital EMS Other Found 
Sarkar Kalyan NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Saucedo Gregory Firefighter FDNY Ladder 5 Missing 
Savas Anthony NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Scauso Dennis Firefighter FDNY Hazmat Missing 
Schardt John Firefighter FDNY Engine 201 Found 
Scheffold Fred Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 12 Missing 
Schoales Thomas Firefighter FDNY Engine 4 Found 
Schrang Gerard Firefighter FDNY Rescue 3 Found 
Schwartz Mark Other Hospital EMS EMT 7981 Found 
Sikorsky Gregory Firefighter FDNY Squad 41 Found 
Siller Stephen Firefighter FDNY Squad 1 Missing 
Simpson Jeff Firefighter Other Other Found 
Skala John NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Smagala Jr. Stanley Firefighter FDNY Engine 226 Missing 
Smith Moira NYPD 13th Precinct Found 
Smith Jr. Leon Firefighter FDNY Ladder 118 Missing 
Smith Kevin Firefighter FDNY Hazmat Missing 
Spear Jr. Robert Firefighter FDNY Engine 26 Found 
Spor Joseph Firefighter FDNY Rescue 3 Missing 
Stack Lawrence Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 50 Missing 
Stackpole Timothy Captain FDNY Division 11 Found 
Stajk Gregory Firefighter FDNY Ladder 13 Found 
Stark Jeffrey Firefighter FDNY Engine 230 Missing 
Strauss Edward NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Stuart Walwyn NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Suarez Ramon NYPD Transit Dist. 4 Missing 
Suarez Benjamin Firefighter FDNY Ladder 21 Missing 
Suhr Daniel Firefighter FDNY Engine 216 Found 
Sullins David Paramedic Hospital EMS 
Sullivan Christopher Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 111 Missing 
Sweeney Brian Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Found 
Tallon Sean Firefighter FDNY Ladder 10 Found 
Talty Paul NYPD ESU Truck 10 Missing 
Tarasiewicz Allan Firefighter FDNY Rescue 5 Found 
Tegtmeier Paul Firefighter FDNY Engine 4 Missing 
Tierney John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 9 Found 
Tietjen Kenneth NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Tipping II John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 4 Missing 
Tirado Jr. Hector Firefighter FDNY Engine 23 Missing 
Trerotola Lisa NY/NJ Port Other Found 
Valentin Santos NYPD ESU Truck 7 Missing 
VanHine Richard Firefighter FDNY Squad 41 Found 
Vega Peter Firefighter FDNY Ladder 118 Found 
Veling Lawrence Firefighter FDNY Engine 235 Missing 
Vigiano Joseph NYPD ESU Truck 3 Found 
Vigiano II John Firefighter FDNY Ladder 132 Missing 
Villanueva Sergio Firefighter FDNY Ladder 132 Found 
Virgilio Lawrence Firefighter FDNY Squad 18 Found 
Wallace Robert Lieutenant FDNY Engine 205 Missing 
Walz Jeffrey Firefighter FDNY Ladder 9 Missing 
Warchola Michael Lieutenant FDNY Ladder 5 Found 
Waters Patrick Captain FDNY Special Op. Found 
Watson Kenneth Firefighter FDNY Engine 214 Found 
Weaver Walter NYPD ESU Truck 3 Found 
Webb Nathaniel NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Weinberg Michael Firefighter FDNY Engine 1 Found 
Weiss David Firefighter FDNY Rescue 1 Missing 
Welty Timothy Firefighter FDNY Squad 288 Missing 
Whelan Eugene Firefighter FDNY Engine 230 Missing 
White Edward Firefighter FDNY Engine 230 Missing 
Whitford Mark Firefighter FDNY Engine 23 Found 
Wholey Michael NY/NJ Port Other Missing 
Wilkinson Glenn Lieutenant FDNY Engine 238 Found 
Williamson John Battalion Chief FDNY Battalion 6 Found 
Wooley David Captain FDNY Ladder 4 Missing 
Wren William Firefighter FDNY Other Found 
York Raymond Firefighter FDNY Engine 285 Found



Killed at the Pentagon


Amundson, Spc. Craig , 28, Fort Belvoir, Va., multimedia illustrator for deputy chief of staff of personnel, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Barnes, Melissa Rose , 27, Redlands, Calif., yeoman second class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Beilke, (Retired) Master Sgt. Max J. , 69, Laurel, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Bishundat, Kris Romeo , 23, Waldorf, Md., information systems technician second class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Blagburn, Carrie R. , 48, Temple Hills, Md., civilian budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Boone, Lt. Col. Canfield D. , 54, Clifton, Va., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Borrero de Padro, Diana , 55, Woodbridge, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Bowen, Donna , 42, Waldorf, Md., Pentagon communications representative, Verizon, Confirmed dead 
• Boyle, Allen P. , 30, Fredericksburg, Va., defense department contractor, U.S. Defense Department, Confirmed dead 
• Burford, Christopher Lee , 23, Hubert, N.C., electronics technician third class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Caballero, Daniel Martin , 21, Houston, Texas, electronics technician third class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Calderon-Olmedo, Sgt. 1st Class Jose Orlando , 44, Annandale, Va., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Carter, Angelene C. , 51, Forrestville, Md., accountant, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Carver, Sharon A. , 38, Waldorf, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Chada, John J. , 55, Manassas, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Chapa, Rosa Maria (Rosemary) , 64, Springfield, Va., civilian employee, Defense Intelligence Agency, Confirmed dead 
• Cooper, Julian T. , 39, Springdale, Md., Navy contractor, , Confirmed dead 
• Cranford, Lt. Cmdr. Eric A. , 32, Drexel, N.C., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Davis, Ada M. , 57, Camp Springs, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• DeConto, Capt. Gerald Francis , 44, Sandwich, Mass., director of current operations and plans, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Dickerson, Lt. Col. Jerry Don Jr., 41, Durant, Miss., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Doctor, Johnnie Jr., 32, Jacksonville, Fla., information systems technician first class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Dolan, Capt. Robert Edward Jr., 43, Alexandria, Va., head of strategy and concepts branch, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Donovan, Cmdr. William Howard , 37, Nunda, N.Y., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Dunn, Cmdr. Patrick , 39, Springfield, Va., surface warfare officer, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Earhart, Edward Thomas , 26, Salt Lick, Ky., aerographer's mate first class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Elseth, Lt. Cmdr. Robert Randolph , 37, Vestal, N.Y., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Fallon, Jamie Lynn , 23, Woodbridge, Va., storekeeper third class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Fields, Amelia V. , 36, Dumfries, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Fisher, Gerald P. , 57, Potomac, Md., consultant, Booz-Allen & Hamilton Inc., Confirmed dead 
• Flocco, Matthew Michael , 21, Newark, Del., aerographer's mate second class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Foster, Sandra N. , 41, Clinton, Md., civilian employee, Defense Department, Confirmed dead 
• Getzfred, Capt. Lawrence Daniel , 57, Elgin, Neb., officer in the Navy command center at the Pentagon, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Ghee, Cortez , 54, Reisterstown, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Gibson, Brenda C. , 59, Falls Church, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Golinski, Ron F. , 60, Columbia, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Hale-McKinzy, Diane M. , 38, Alexandria, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Halmon, Carolyn B. , 49, Washington, D.C., budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Hein, Sheila M. S. , 51, University Park, Md., budget and management specialist, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Hemenway, Ronald John , 37, Shawnee, Kan., electronics technician first class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Hogan, Maj. Wallace Cole Jr., 40, , Fla., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Holley, Jimmie Ira , 54, Lanham, Md., civilian accountant, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Houtz, Angela M. , 27, La Plata, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Howell, Brady K. , 26, Arlington, Va., management intern for chief of intelligence, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Hurt, Peggie M. , 36, Crewe, Va., accountant, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Hyland, Lt. Col. Stephen Neil Jr., 45, Burke, Va., personnel issues, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Hymel, Robert J. , 55, Woodbridge, Va., civilian management analyst, Pentagon, Confirmed dead 
• Ivory, Sgt. Maj. Lacey B. , 43, Woodbridge, Va., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Johnson, Lt. Col. Dennis M. , 48, Port Edwards, Wis., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Jones, Judith L. , 53, Woodbridge, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Kegler, Brenda , 49, Washington, D.C., budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Lamana, Lt. Michael Scott , 31, Baton Rouge, La., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Laychak, David W. , 40, Manassas, Va., civilian budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Lightbourn-Allen, Samantha L. , 36, Hillside, Md., budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Long, Maj. Stephen V. , 39, , Ga., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Lynch, Terence M. , 49, Alexandria, Va., consultant, Booz-Allen & Hamilton Inc., Confirmed dead 
• Lynch, James T. , 55, Manassas, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Lyons, Nehamon IV, 30, Mobile, Ala., operations specialist second class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Marshall, Shelley A. , 37, Marbury, Md., budget analyst, Defense Intelligence Agency, Confirmed dead 
• Martin, Teresa M. , 45, Stafford, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Mason-Acker, Ada L. , 50, Springfield, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Mattson, Lt. Col. Dean E. , 57, , Calif., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Maude, Lt. Gen. Timothy J. , 53, Fort Myer, Va., deputy chief of staff for personnel, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Maxwell, Robert J. , 53, Manassas, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• McKenzie, Molly L. , 38, Dale City, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Mickley, Patricia E. (Patti) , 41, Springfield, Va., financial manager, Defense Department, Confirmed dead 
• Milam, Maj. Ronald D. , 33, Washington, D.C., assistant to the Secretary, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Moran, Gerard (Jerry) P. Jr., 39, Upper Marlboro, Md., engineering contractor, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Morris, Odessa V. , 54, Upper Marlboro, Md., budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Moss, Brian Anthony , 34, Sperry, Okla., electronics technician first class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Moy, Teddington H. , 48, Silver Spring, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Murphy, Lt. Cmdr. Patrick Jude , 38, Flossmoor, Ill., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Nguyen, Khang Ngoc , 41, Fairfax, Va., Navy contractor, , Confirmed dead 
• Noeth, Michael Allen , 30, New York, N.Y., illustrator/draftsman second class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Pak, Spc. Chin Sun , 25, Lawton, Okla., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Panik, Lt. Jonas Martin , 26, Mingoville, Pa., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Patterson, Maj. Clifford L. Jr., 33, Alexandria, Va., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Pontell, Lt. J.G. Darin Howard , 26, Columbia, Md., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Powell, Scott , 35, Silver Spring, Md., , BTG Inc., Confirmed dead 
• Punches, (Retired) Capt. Jack D. , 51, Clifton, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Pycior, Joseph John Jr., 39, Carlstadt, N.J., aviation warfare systems operator first class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Ramsaur, Deborah A. , 45, Annandale, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Rasmussen, Rhonda Sue , 44, Woodbridge, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Ratchford, Marsha Dianah , 34, Prichard, Ala., information systems technician first class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Reszke, Martha M. , 36, Stafford, Va., budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Richard, Cecelia E. , 41, Fort Washington, Md., accounting technician, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Rowenhorst, Edward V. , 32, Lake Ridge, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Rowlett, Judy , 44, Woodbridge, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Russell, Robert E. , 52, Oxon Hill, Md., civilian budgetary supervisor, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Ruth, William R. , 57, Mount Airy, Md., Chief Warrant Officer 4th Class, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Sabin, Charles E. Sr., 54, Burke, Va., civilian employee, Defense Department, Confirmed dead 
• Salamone, Marjorie C. , 53, Springfield, Va., budget program analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Scales, Lt. Col. David M. , 44, Cleveland, Ohio, , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Schlegel, Cmdr. Robert Allan , 38, Alexandria, Va., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Scott, Janice M. , 46, Springfield, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Selves, Michael L. , 53, Fairfax, Va., information management support center director, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Serva, Marian H. , 47, Stafford, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Shanower, Cmdr. Dan Frederic , 40, Naperville, Ill., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Sherman, Antionette M. , 35, Forest Heights, Md., budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Simmons, Donald D. , 58, Dumfries, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Sincock, Cheryle D. , 53, Dale City, Va., administrative assistant, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Smallwood, Gregg Harold , 44, Overland Park, Kan., chief information systems technician, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Smith, (Retired) Lt. Col. Gary F. , 55, Alexandria, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Statz, Patricia J. , 41, Takoma Park, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Stephens, Edna L. , 53, Washington, D.C., budget analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Strickland, Sgt. Maj. Larry L. , 52, Woodbridge, Va., senior adviser on personnel issues to the Joint Chiefs of Staff, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Taylor, Sandra C. , 50, Alexandria, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Taylor, Lt. Col. Kip P. , 38, McLean, Va., adjutant general's corps, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Teepe, Karl W. , 57, Centreville, Va., civilian employee, Defense Information Agency, Confirmed dead 
• Thurman, Sgt. Tamara C. , 25, Brewton, Ala., classified employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Tolbert, Lt. Cmdr. Otis Vincent , 38, Lemoore, Calif., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Troy, Willie Q. , 51, Aberdeen, Md., program analyst, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Vauk, Lt. Cmdr. Ronald James , 37, Nampa, Idaho, watch commander, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Wagner, Lt. Col. Karen J. , 40, Houston, Texas, , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Waller, Meta L. , 60, Alexandria, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• White, Staff Sgt. Maudlyn A. , 38, St. Croix, Virgin Islands, , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• White, Sandra L. , 44, Dumfries, Va., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Willcher, Ernest M. , 62, North Potomac, Md., , Booz-Allen & Hamilton Inc., Confirmed dead 
• Williams, Lt. Cmdr. David Lucian , 32, Newport, Ore., , U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Williams, Maj. Dwayne , 40, Jacksonville, Ala., , U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Woods, Marvin R. , 57, Great Mills, Md., civilian communications manager, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Yokum, Kevin Wayne , 27, Lake Charles, La., information systems technician second class, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Young, Lisa L. , 36, Germantown, Md., civilian employee, U.S. Army, Confirmed dead 
• Young, Donald McArthur , 41, Roanoke, Va., chief information systems technician, U.S. Navy, Confirmed dead 
• Young, Edmond G. Jr., 22, Owings, Md., information technology specialist, BTG Inc., Confirmed dead


Lest We Forget... RIP Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

When looking at all those names it really hits you hard. I keep thinking of how those people started their day like any other, whether it was reporting to roll call after snapping your keepers on, pulling into the fire station getting your gear set for the shift, or making your way to the business office... God bless all the victims and families.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Unusual: Dow Jones 9,605 on 9/11/01 AND 9/11/09 (PIC) view! *

farm3.static.flickr.com -

ceepy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bill would require flags to be lowered on 9/11*

Posted Sep 14, 2009 @ 02:33 AM

BOSTON -

Legislation that would require flags at state and other public buildings and facilities to be flown at half-staff on Sept. 11 was endorsed by a Legislative committee last week.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thank you for the link. I just spent the last few hours watching it.



USMCMP5811 said:


> I tend to stick with the Naudett Brothers documentary narrated by Rober Deniro.
> 
> 9/11 [Part 1] | Free Educational Videos - Watch Educational Videos Online | Veoh


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> *Bill would require flags to be lowered on 9/11*
> 
> Posted Sep 14, 2009 @ 02:33 AM
> 
> ...


It is sad it would take a bill to accomplish what should be commonsense.

Who the hell did not lower the flag at half mass on 9/11?


----------

